# Antenna TV guide info



## PeggyD (Apr 6, 2006)

Is anyone who can get the new Antenna TV OTA getting the guide data on their Dish DVR? 

My 722k picked up the signal several days before the service went live, but it's been almost 2 weeks & my guide still shows "Digital Service." I'm not really surprised since I can't get TV Guide online to recognize that the Seattle area gets the channel.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Scranton, PA got guide listings starting on Jan 1st, before the channel went live. The company that supplies the guide listings to Dish needs to be notified.


----------



## PeggyD (Apr 6, 2006)

It's not clear from your reply if you are seeing the guide info on your Dish DVR. 

I can get the guide with TV Guide in EyeTV on my iMac so the guide info in Seattle is there but I don't get it on my Dish Vip 722k. My Sony HDTV doesn't pick up the signal at all (same antenna).


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

PeggyD said:


> Is anyone who can get the new Antenna TV OTA getting the guide data on their Dish DVR?
> 
> My 722k picked up the signal several days before the service went live, but it's been almost 2 weeks & my guide still shows "Digital Service." I'm not really surprised since I can't get TV Guide online to recognize that the Seattle area gets the channel.


I'm not exactly clear on what you are asking, but do you subscribe to your locals through Dish? If not you won't get the guide info for your locals via OTA.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I haven't seen any guide info for Antenna TV, even though I subscribe to my locals and I can see Antenna TV on a local sub-channel just fine.

What makes this extra odd is that, AFAIK, Antenna uses exactly the same schedule for all markets, so one trip to the antenna TV site http://www.antennatv.tv/ could give somebody everything they need for all of those Antenna TV sub-channels. AFAIK.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Dish's guide info comes from Tribune Corp. Doesn't matter what AFAIK sends.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

garys said:


> Dish's guide info comes from Tribune Corp. Doesn't matter what AFAIK sends.


Uh. That's "as far as I know".


----------



## PeggyD (Apr 6, 2006)

Yes, I subscribe to locals on Dish, I have ever since they were available because we lived in an area that could barely get local analog signals, let alone digital as LOS is blocked by hills. Six months ago we moved just a few miles away & now get all of the Seattle area stations OTA. Every other one has guide data.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

RasputinAXP said:


> Uh. That's "as far as I know".


 !Devil_lol
I don't have this "TV Antenna" channel available but there have to be a multitude of cases where the EPG for OTA is missing or wrong.

I have two channels that list as "Digital Service" and two that are just plain wrong. Actually the listings are "switched", that is 9.2 lists information for 29 and 29.2 lists as 9. This must have something to do with the fact that 9.2 is actually 29.2 but is mapped to 9.2, and vice versa. It's confusing but that's no excuse. Windows Media Center gets it right, as does a DTV converter settop box.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I too have been waiting on E* to add "Antenna TV" to my guide data. A similar channel "THIS TV" has the guide data from almost day one. Perhaps the fact that THIS has a connection to Tribune Media may help.

I get Antenna TV via WJW-DT 8.2 (the FOX affiliate in Cleveland). I have been doing manual timers to DVR off this channel. I tried using the technical chat to get the guide data but they could not help.

BTW since this channel started on New Years Day that may be the reason for the delay in getting guide data. There wasn't even guide data on my CECB's (converter boxes) until this weekend.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Michael, you are lucky you get guide data for thisTV.

That's one of my "Digital Service" channels, 45.2.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Actually in addition to THIS TV I get the guide data to many of my OTA only subchannels. Even the weather radar channel from my NBC affiliate (formerly "Weather Plus") has guide data (the Saturday morning "E/I" programs) as well as my CBS affiliate's weather channel (occasional e/i kids shows). 

I also get data for 3 subchannels on my primary PBS affiliate and one out of 3 subchannels from my secondary PBS.

Yet with all of these subchannels Antenna TV has been the most interesting so far.


----------



## PeggyD (Apr 6, 2006)

I get guide data for all the other sub-channels - ThisTV, RTN, the various PBS stations, the ones with ION, etc. Only Antenna TV doesn't have guide data.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

So has Antenna TV guide data appeared anywhere? I can use my CECB's but they can't help get the titles into the DVR (I'm recording the Monkees off Antenna TV).


----------



## PeggyD (Apr 6, 2006)

I check every morning after the overnight updates & still no guide data. 

You'll have to set manual timers & use an online guide like TitanTV.com to find the times. Even though my EyeTV tuner connected to my iMac shows the guide data from TV Guide, TVGuide.com doesn't even recognize that the channel exists!


----------



## thewallfisher (Feb 1, 2011)

Are the channels you are getting from your off air antenna different then the ones you get through the local networks from Dish? In the area I live in there are some channels that I can get over the air but not through Dish. These channels show up on my Dish guide but they don't show any guide data. They just read "Digital Service."


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Antenna TV guide data shows up on my 722 for the Philadelphia market (Channel 17.2). Wish the same could be said for THIS TV (17.3).


----------



## PeggyD (Apr 6, 2006)

wallfishers said:


> Are the channels you are getting from your off air antenna different then the ones you get through the local networks from Dish? In the area I live in there are some channels that I can get over the air but not through Dish. These channels show up on my Dish guide but they don't show any guide data. They just read "Digital Service."


I've said it more than once in this thread, AntennaTV is the only OTA channel I get that doesn't get guide info. All of the others - ThisTV, RTN, PBS sub-channels, ION sub-channels, Fox/AccuWeather & others that are not carried by Dish do have guide data.


----------



## thewallfisher (Feb 1, 2011)

Ok. Now I understand the whole picture. If you don't or can't subscribe to the local channels you will not see the guide data for the OTA channels. As far as I know there is no way around it.


----------



## PeggyD (Apr 6, 2006)

wallfishers said:


> Ok. Now I understand the whole picture. If you don't or can't subscribe to the local channels you will not see the guide data for the OTA channels. As far as I know there is no way around it.


Just because you subscribe to locals through Dish doesn't mean you get guide data for all of the OTA channels. That's why I started this thread. _*AntennaTV is the ONLY OTA I don't get guide info for.*_ What's so hard to understand about that sentence?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

I have the 722k/w MT2 and I get the guide information for Antenna TV and THiS.PeggyD the solution to your problem maybe as easy as performing a check switch then your receiver will redownload the guide information.

To do this press Menu/System Setup-6/Installation-1/Point Dish-1/select Check Switch,Test/after it tests your switch,select Done,then press the View/Live TV button, after it reacquires the Signal it will reload the Program Guide.Hope this helps.Good Luck!


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The availability of guide info for OTA channels not carried by Dish varies by market.


----------



## PeggyD (Apr 6, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> I have the 722k/w MT2 and I get the guide information for Antenna TV and THiS.PeggyD the solution to your problem maybe as easy as performing a check switch then your receiver will redownload the guide information.
> 
> To do this press Menu/System Setup-6/Installation-1/Point Dish-1/select Check Switch,Test/after it tests your switch,select Done,then press the View/Live TV button, after it reacquires the Signal it will reload the Program Guide.Hope this helps.Good Luck!


No, that doesn't work. Not only do I check every morning to see if the guide data has appeared, I've done a "check switch" about once a week, the last time being yesterday.

I think the problem is with Fox in Seattle. It's not just Dish. As I've said, my Sony HDTV doesn't recognize the channel exists nor does TVGuide.com. But TitanTV.com does see it with guide data.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

BobaBird said:


> The availability of guide info for OTA channels not carried by Dish varies by market.


While this statement is true, the fact remains that Antenna TV's guide data has been reported to be available in the E* EPG data stream. Ironically it shows up in a market where "THIS TV" guide does not appear, while I get the THIS TV guide data.

In the General Forum there is a similar thread to this one. I appealed to Matt from the Dish internet response team to try and find the proper department/person who can remedy this situation. I have previously tried calling tech support as well as "chatting" on line. Neither techs understood what I was requesting. I hope Matt can get to the bottom of this situation.

BTW: I see others have reported getting ION's sub-channel guide data. So far the only OTA ION data I get is the main ION feed, which is based on the national ION feed and not my local ION. Close but not always correct. Also none of the other ION subs (Qubo, ION Life) have data here in Cleveland.


----------

